# Hello from Motown!



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm just sitting in my hotel room waiting on room service (haven't eaten all day due to air travel woes) and I thought I'd just pop in and say hello. I miss Houston already. It is cold and dreary here with some snow on the ground. I don't like that. This is my first visit to Detroit and I have no plans of coming back anytime soon. The Cowboys will be here Sunday whipping the Lion's butts but this place is just not my cup of tea. I come back to Houston tomorrow night, shoot my wife's Xmas party Saturday night, then turn right around Sunday morning and head to Tijuana for 2 weeks. It should all be interesting and I will keep you posted. Have a great weekend everyone. James


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Houston to Detroit, to Houston, to Tijuana! You are quite the globetrotter James! I think it will be a little warmer in Tijuana though.  Take some pictures of the snow for us!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

*hugs* and love coming your way! don't forget to take some point and shoot piccies - i've never been to either place. 

rosesm
ps i hope room service was good!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

James, getyourselfhome!!!

I hope you didn't take your good photo gear with ya. I couldn't bear to read your story about lost luggage...especially with your upcoming Christmas party shoot!

Mike


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

MT Stringer said:


> James, getyourselfhome!!!
> 
> I hope you didn't take your good photo gear with ya. I couldn't bear to read your story about lost luggage...especially with your upcoming Christmas party shoot!
> 
> Mike


Greenie to MT - that was mean even for here! 

Sorry MT I have to spread it around, but it the thought that counts.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

No worries. I only took my P&S and didn't even use that much. I got home at 2:00am this morning. I'll probably be up tonight the same and then it's back to the airport Sunday morning. I'm told the hotel I am staying at has internet so I will keep in touch. I'll try to post a few samples from tonight's festivities. Detroit is awful by the way. No offense to anyone that may come from there. It's a shame too seeing a place in this great country in that condition. Later. James


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Bets of luck with the shoot tonight. Relax and enjoy.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Ditto what TooShallow said.
Mike


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks guys. I think I'm all ready. I have at least two of everything so I should be covered in case of any slight malfunctions. 
Here is the best picture I could muster in Detroit. Looking out the hotel window at the beautiful pool


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

wow i'm shivering just looking at it! i think that's my first 'winter' pic i've seen this season. golly.

enjoy yourself tonight James. and don't forget your tripod. 

*hugs* rosesm


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

So. After visiting the Frozen North" in the Wintertime... anything that you shoot in Houston should be truly appreciated! Just shoot 'em and enjoy the night! regards, Rich


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Go get 'em James. And post a few up when you get a chance.


----------

